# Finding alternate means of satisfaction



## honeypie (Oct 13, 2010)

Are there any other wives who have found themselves in a similar situation?
Complications from childbirth left me with several problems which have affected our sex life. Having my uterus removed and a uterin sling left me in a situation where intercourse was not enjoyable in the least. Intercourse was painfull and incontenance just made things miserable. Even oral was a problem because of asthma, reflux and uncontrolable cough. Even he admitted my handjobs were terrible and he would always wind up finishing himself because my arm would get tired. I was a mess. He took things in stride for a couple of years, then menopause showed up at the doorstep. I don't think I have to explain any more.
During this time my husband would masturbate, with my encouragement. Then, he developed a prostate problem which required simple prostate therapy. As is turned out, his masturbation alone wasn't giving him the same stimulation as he would get from intercourse and he had a buildup that required prostate masages. The Dr. that I worked for at the time understood our situation and explained all of the facts and also explained how I could do this to him at home. The occasional prostate massage helped to keep him healthy and happy. I am a small woman with small fingers which made giving him a prostate massage with my fingers difficult. It was like digging with my fingers and we found using an "appliance",as the Dr. put it, could help. By this time, my husband had no qualms about having something in his rear. He went to the local Adult Boutique and purchased a few different "appliances". Two of them were slender anal toys and two of them were penis shaped dildos. I was a good thing he purchased them too. The anal toys were flimsy and didn't allow me to put the pressure on his prostate, to drain or push his built up fluids. I took one of the dildo and suggested we try it. 
The head of the dildo was a little bigger than the finger like anal toy. However, a little more lube and a twist of the wrist opened him right up and it slid right in. He let out a moan which let me know that he was enjoying it. The blunt head of the dildo easily reached his prostate and it did the job. He orgasmed while I did it and his ejaculation was probably the largest I have ever seen.
Long story short. We were both surprised by the fact that we both enjoyed the act of doing it with the dildo. There was a certain taboo of putting a rubber penis in his rear. I found it exciting to see the head of it pop into his anus, then slide deep into him. He had no problem that it was a penis. He said it was nothing but a theraputical sex toy, that felt better than he ever imagined. I am surprised that I find it physically and emotionally satisfying to do it to him also. While it might not be for everybody, we have found it to be great alternative means of sexual pleasure. It actually put the "life" back in our sex life.
Have any other women discovered this or other means of Alternate satisfaction. What works for you?


----------



## cliff (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what this means: "his masturbation alone wasn't giving him the same stimulation as he would get from intercourse and he had a buildup that required prostate masages."

The prostate isn't massaged during intercourse. An "regular" orgasm leaves other fluid behind, so to speak, in the prostate? How did the doctor explain this?!!?

But congratulations on finding something that you two can still do together. My wife has given up on oral, HJs, and I'm left with virtually... nothing, at this point.


----------



## Dadeo (Oct 2, 2010)

Something medically does not add up here.
Anyhow, many men out there get pleasure from anal stimulation, including myself from time to time. Enjoy what you have found with your partner and never give up on intimacy.


----------

